# Code Template in Eclipse verwenden



## joe89 (11. Nov 2010)

Ich habe ein Interface erstellt und jede Methode mit einem erklärendenText versehen


```
public interface StateInterface {
	
/** Dokumentierender Text  */	
public void tempZuHoch(int x);

<..> 

}
```

Nach Einfügen dieses Interfaces über <New> <Class> <add Interface>  soll der Dokumentierende  Text ebenfalls über der Methode erscheinen.

Wie muss das Code-Template unter <Window> <Preference> <Java> <Code Style> <Code Templates> <Comments> <Overriding Methods> aussehen, damit Eclipse den Text in die implementierende Klasse übernimmt.

Vielen Dank

joe89


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2010)

Warum möchtest du die Information duplizieren? Wenn du irgendwann mal das Orignal änderst, haben alle Implementierungen eine falsche Java-Doc.

*Verschoben nach IDEs und Tools*


----------



## joe89 (11. Nov 2010)

Hallo Wildcard,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Ich brauche nur einen ganz allgemeinen Text, der sich nicht ändern wird.

Weist Du vielleicht, was man in den Code-Templates eintragen muss, damit Eclipse die Parameter aus dem Kommentarblock entnimmt und nicht selbst aus der Parameterliste  generiert.

Beispiel: @param


```
public interface StateInterface {
    
/** @param x ganzzahlige Temperatur   */   
public void tempZuHoch(int x);
 
<..> 
 
}
```

Das Codetemplate /* ${tags} */ erzeugt mir folgenden Kommentar in der implementierenden Klasse.


```
class RuheZustand {
 
<..>
   
/** @param x    */   
public void tempZuHoch(int x);
 
<..> 
 
}
```

Anscheinend holt das Template das Parameter-Tag aus der Methode und nicht aus dem Kommentarblock. Ich möchte aber, daß der erklärende Text 'ganzzahlige Temperatur'  auch ausgegeben wird.

Gruß und Danke

joe89


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2010)

Du musst dir klar werden wie Javadoc funktioniert:
Willst du die in der Implementierung einer Methode die gleiche Javadoc haben wie sie im Interface steht, dann trägst du einfach gar nichts ein, die Javadoc wird dann 'vererbt'.
Willst du eine ganz andere Dokumentation, dann machst du Javadoc über die Implemetierung.
Willst du die Dokumentation der Interface Methode erweitern, dann verwendest du {@inheritDoc}

Details dazu findest du zB hier:
Javadoc Documentation Inheritance

Aber nochmal: Wenn du einfach nur die Dokumentation der Superklasse/des Interfaces haben möchtest, dann schreib einfach keine Javadoc!


----------



## joe89 (12. Nov 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise.

joe89


----------

